# Remote Scheduling for HR21 is on



## faspina (Sep 15, 2006)

My HR21 is now showing in the DROP down screen for remote scheduling. This was not the case last week. It is there now. 

Not sure if it has been posted but it looks like they turned it on.


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

My HR21 is also showing up now. It was not there last night. Just did a test recording and it worked fine.


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine too is working HR21


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Yep, I had a choice of the HR20-700 or the HR21-200.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The post SuperBowl rollout of items has begun.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

It is also working on my HR21-200.


----------



## faspina (Sep 15, 2006)

Spanky_Partain said:


> What is the link to do remote booking?


got to directtv.com and login.

Make sure you login every time, even if the web site recognizes you. Then go to the TV guide. Pick a program to drop down to the details, you should see RECORD TO RECEIVER . I click this and I have two receivers in my drop down. HR20 and HR21.

The HR21 has not been there at all. It is there now


----------



## faspina (Sep 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The post SuperBowl rollout of items has begun.


ITEMS as in more than one..

Whats next Earl.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

faspina said:


> ITEMS as in more than one..
> 
> Whats next Earl.


Yeah, I caught that too... AM21??


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Grrr. "We're sorry but we were unable to send the signal request to your receiver. Please try again later."


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

By the way... sweet deal on the remote booking for HR21. Thanks Directv!


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

very nice, i went and scheduled some things just to do it lol


----------



## hersheytx (Sep 8, 2006)

I am getting my HD TIVO to show up. But it does not show the Directv DVR.
Plus I can not find any way to show selections. I clicked on a show to record. It popped up a box to pick my HD TIVO and that was it.

I guess I will find out tonight if it worked.


----------



## jamisonweber (Dec 19, 2007)

Just checked my both my HR21s are now listed. Of course it says that it is a "Beta"

But this is great, Thanks DirectTV!


----------



## njeske (Apr 25, 2007)

My HR21 is listed. Thanks DirecTV!!


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

I just tried it with my mobile, but it seems DTV is having problems.


----------



## rommel50 (Feb 5, 2008)

sbl said:


> Grrr. "We're sorry but we were unable to send the signal request to your receiver. Please try again later."


Same with me, I have been trying for the last 15 minutes....


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

I am here at work and I do not see this function in the tv listings of the D* site. I am logged in, it shows my account, my correct hardware, programming, etc. When I click on a future program in the guide, it does not have the orange record choice, nor does it list any of my receivers as a "choice". Is there something I need do first? Maybe this is some sort of rolling thunder deal.

I have an HR21-200 and an H20-100

The FAQ says to check your receiver listings and see if they say that they are marked as eligible for remote progrmming. My receiver listings do not indicate anything of that sort so I guess it is a call to D* for me.


----------



## namja (Jan 8, 2007)

Lawrence of Arabia HD premier on Feb 10 at 3:15 p.m. PST (6:15 p.m. EST) on HDNet Movies (channel 78).
Set to record on my HR21.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My HR21-200 is "alive" with Remote Scheduler. 

Great to have them all aboard now.


----------



## OCMike (Nov 5, 2007)

Very cool...just added Jericho premiere as a test and worked fine. 

Is it possible to setup a series recording this way or are these just for one-off recordings?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DennisG (Jan 15, 2008)

sbl said:


> Grrr. "We're sorry but we were unable to send the signal request to your receiver. Please try again later."


Got the same message...

But it is still a step in the right direction


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

OCMike said:


> Very cool...just added Jericho premiere as a test and worked fine.
> 
> Is it possible to setup a series recording this way or are these just for one-off recordings?
> 
> ...


From what I've read around here it's just for one time recordings. We can hope for more in the future, but this is fantastic for when you forget to record something after you've left the house!


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

I still got nada. Don't have time here at work to hang on hold with D* for an hour, so I guess I 'll have to wait to sort this out later. Was thinking I could invoke a command now and check when I get home to see if it worked, but I don't even get the option in the D* website, at all.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

4yanx said:


> I still got nada. Don't have time here at work to hang on hold with D* for an hour, so I guess I 'll have to wait to sort this out later. Was thinking I could invoke a command now and check when I get home to see if it worked, but I don't even get the option in the D* website, at all.


Even if you log in?
You have to login (with your password), even if it "remembers" you.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I think this bears repeating for those that didn't see it above and are pulling their hair out. You need to login to make the option appear, even if it already appears you're logged in. Mine was like this until I logged in again:



faspina said:


> Make sure you login every time, even if the web site recognizes you.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even if you log in?
> You have to login (with your password), even if it "remembers" you.


Earl, I logged in and out twice. I even shut the browser, restarted, went to D* and logged in. Nothing.

Just to triple check. I logged on. Went to TV Listings. Picked a future program. When I click on an individual future program, a window pops up with the choices "view more information" and "send an e-mail reminder" ONLY. Nothing else.

in the FAQ's it says that under your receivers list, it should have indicated which of your receivers are eligible. My lists asys nothing of the sort. Again, I may have to resort to calling D* later when I can hang on the line. Usually, I have been helped here first and avoid a call to D*.


----------



## Bobwhite (Nov 29, 2006)

faspina said:


> got to directtv.com and login.
> 
> Make sure you login every time, even if the web site recognizes you. Then go to the TV guide. Pick a program to drop down to the details, you should see RECORD TO RECEIVER . I click this and I have two receivers in my drop down. HR20 and HR21.
> 
> The HR21 has not been there at all. It is there now


Thanks for the heads up on this feature. Very neat, and I would never have known if not for the peeps on this site.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

mine didnt work, the website said it did but it didnt record...


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

cmtar said:


> mine didnt work, the website said it did but it didnt record...


Same here


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, there is something screwy going on with mine. If I go to m.directv.com instead of the website I get this message

_"To use this feature, you must have the right type of DIRECTV DVR receiver. To order or upgrade go to www.directv.com."_

Obviously something at D* is telling them my HR21-200 is ineliglble or it doesn't recognize it, at all. :nono2:


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

cmtar said:


> mine didnt work, the website said it did but it didnt record...


Both of mine are the same, got the e-mail but no recording. The HR20s are working.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

(sigh) I think a little patience might be in order.....just tried to log in to DirecTV, and the splash page said the web site is down for upgrades.....


----------



## jfd999 (Aug 1, 2007)

Worked perfectly on my recently installed HR21-700. Very cool feature!


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup... just recorded tonights panther game. Great feature. Go DTV!!!!!!


----------



## kjnorman (Jul 5, 2007)

So does this work if your HR21 is not connected to the internet? I'm assuming that it is sent by a satellite signal to initiate recording, but if there is no two way communication how would you prevent a recording conflict if you have two things already scheduled to be recorded at the same time?

How does this work?


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

kjnorman said:


> So does this work if your HR21 is not connected to the internet? I'm assuming that it is sent by a satellite signal to initial recording, but if there is no two way communication how would you prevent a recording conflict if you have two things already scheduled to be recorded at the same time?
> 
> How does this work?


Ha! :lol: I was going to ask the opposite question becasue mine is connected and the Remote Scheduling doesn't even show up on the site!


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

elaclair said:


> (sigh) I think a little patience might be in order.....just tried to log in to DirecTV, and the splash page said the web site is down for upgrades.....


(sigh) and maybe a little tolerance. People are mainly offering their experiences for comparison and edification - I think.


----------



## skierbri10 (Sep 18, 2006)

Finally, got in through m.directv.com but says I don't have to right type of receiver. I have an HR21-200....


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

4yanx said:


> (sigh) and maybe a little tolerance. People are mainly offering their experiences for comparison and edification - I think.


he he I was actually speaking about my OWN patience..... Just got in, and all three of mine (2 HR-20s and 1 HR-21) show up.


----------



## viperlmw (Oct 20, 2007)

I am able to schedule my HR21-700 from my desktop and from m.directv.com on a wi-fi enabled pda running WM5. Doesn't show up on the 'to do' list yet?, first one isn't until 2pm pst. The m.directv.com interface is interesting, about as stripped down as could possibly be.


----------



## alancurry (Oct 18, 2007)

I've set 6 different recordings for my HR21-700 and received all the confirmation emails. None have recorded nor any have shown up in the To-Do list.

Alan


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Seeing both my compatable SD units, an R15-300 and 500, listed as record options. However my HR21-200, newly installed last Friday, is not showing (yet?) unfortunately. :nono2:


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

At least you guys are having your units seen (and please pull your shades, BTW) and having what appears to be the function of allowing a record command via teh orange button (even if it does not actually record yet). I still don't get even that. I get no indication that the service even exists thorugh my account.


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Both of my HR21's show up on the website, but get the message "We're sorry but we were unable to send the signal request to your receiver. Please try again later."

I'm sure they'll get it working shortly. At least we know we are close!
:goodjob:


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

Seems to work for me. However when this was first being tested I thought people said their OTA channels would also show up. And I thought you could delete recirdings and manage them from the webpage. Did I get all that wrong?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

CrestronPro said:


> Both of my HR21's show up on the website, but get the message "We're sorry but we were unable to send the signal request to your receiver. Please try again later."


Where do you see your HR21 show up? My devices just say the hardware is DIRECTV and the last 4 digits of my access card. Nowhere does it actually say HR20.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

4yanx said:


> At least you guys are having your units seen (and please pull your shades, BTW) and having what appears to be the function of allowing a record command via teh orange button (even if it does not actually record yet). I still don't get even that. I get no indication that the service even exists thorugh my account.


Did you try clearing your internet browser cache and logging in afterward?


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Scheduled one current show and two future recordings on both Motorola Q smartphone (m.directv.com) and via desktop PC (DTV web login page) and received email confirmation of scheduled recordings.

Current show did not record and both future scheduled recordings did not show up in the To Do list.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

gcisko said:


> Did you try clearing your internet browser cache and logging in afterward?


yes


----------



## Goldlexus (Jun 23, 2002)

cmtar said:


> mine didnt work, the website said it did but it didnt record...


Same here, didn't work. Said it was going to record but got nothing.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

gcisko said:


> Where do you see your HR21 show up? My devices just say the hardware is DIRECTV and the last 4 digits of my access card. Nowhere does it actually say HR20.


That is all mine says, too. I thought those indicating were saying that the units were appearing in the TV listing as a choice when they have two or more receivers to which they can record. (?)


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

I have an HR21-200 and my listings on Directv.com do not have the record option at all.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow....I was waiting for this feature to arrive. I have been able to set up two recordings using the D* website and one recording from my Sprint cellphone. When I get home this evening, I'll see if they are set to record at the scheduled times. 

My experience with D* is it ALWAYS takes some time to work out bugs with new products and services but that they eventually get it right, so I'm not expecting or demanding that this service work correctly right from the get-go. 

That being said, however, it's just mind-blowing that this capability even exists. My co-worker watched over my shoulder as I booked a program to record on my home DVR from my cell phone. He was amazed.....


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

kentuck1163 said:


> I have an HR21-200 and my listings on Directv.com do not have the record option at all.


Whew, I am sorry for you but glad that I am not the lone stranger in this deal. :sure: :lol:


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

HR21 Remote Booking works for me under TV Listings but not under the My TV Planner tab.

- Craig


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I booked something this morning to record at 2pm, got home and no dice. Oh well, I'm sure it'll work soon.


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

gcisko said:


> Where do you see your HR21 show up? My devices just say the hardware is DIRECTV and the last 4 digits of my access card. Nowhere does it actually say HR20.


I'm seeing the same thing you are in the "Record to Receiver window". It shows me the last 4 digits of the access card and location. I was referring to the fact that my HR21 now shows up in the list as an available receiver, which until the rollout started this morning for the HR21, was not the case.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

CrestronPro said:


> I'm seeing the same thing you are in the "Record to Receiver window". It shows me the last 4 digits of the access card and location. I was referring to the fact that my HR21 now shows up in the list as an available receiver, which until the rollout started this morning for the HR21, was not the case.


I think he may be saying that, like me, he is not getting the "Record to Receiver window", at all, but is only seeing his receiver(s) listed under the receivers tab in "My Account".

I just talked to a CSR who said that she was only aware of HR20 customers having the ability to use Remote Scheduling at this time and that anyone getting that feature with an HR21 was news to her. Figures.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

4yanx said:


> I just talked to a CSR...


There's your first problem!


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> There's your first problem!


I hear thee, but it made no sense to me that everyone here, save one, was having this feature show up on the D* website (whether it actually worked or not), except me. No one here seemed able to help, save to wait, so, since I had to call on another matter, I asked about this, too.


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

gcisko said:


> Where do you see your HR21 show up? My devices just say the hardware is DIRECTV and the last 4 digits of my access card. Nowhere does it actually say HR20.


Login and go to Accounts.Receivers. Make sure that your receiver has been assigned a "Location." I suggest selecting "Other" from the drop box, then naming the location "HR-21."


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

Just logged in and scheduled something for the wee hrs tomorrow morning on my HR21 (but all receivers were present). By the time I got ot the To Do list, it was there. 

Good job D*...I'm impressed!


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

kjnorman said:


> So does this work if your HR21 is not connected to the internet? I'm assuming that it is sent by a satellite signal to initiate recording, but if there is no two way communication how would you prevent a recording conflict if you have two things already scheduled to be recorded at the same time?
> 
> How does this work?


Yes this service works if your receiver is not connected to the Internet as the signal to record is sent via satellite. However if your unit is connected to the Internet it will send a confirmation back to DirecTV that the command was received. I believe the confirmation e-mail from DirecTV will only be sent if your receiver is hooked up to the Internet.

As for recording conflict you have two choices "Record if possible" or "Definitely record this". The first choice "Record if possible" will record if you don' have any conflicts. Basically this is the same as if the item to record was last on prioritizer. The second option "Definitely record this" will bump other records scheduled in order to record this. Basically this is the same as if the item to record was first on the prioritizer. You will have to manage your conflicts yourself by memory. Which means you will have to decide when you remote schedule a recording how important it is to record compared to all your other to do list items that may record at the same time.

-DrEric


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

I know this isn't the right thread, but remote booking has never worked for my HR20-100. It doesn't even show up in the list. I even had DirecTV make my HR20 the primary receiver (my R15-100 was primary).

Strange thing is both my R15-100 and R16-300 show up in the remote booking.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah, I caught that too... AM21??


Hopefully he means MRV soon!


----------



## DrEricCarlson (Mar 6, 2007)

gcisko said:


> Seems to work for me. However when this was first being tested I thought people said their OTA channels would also show up. And I thought you could delete recirdings and manage them from the webpage. Did I get all that wrong?


I am not sure about the OTA channels but make sure you setup your channels on the website that may help the OTA channels show up (I don't use OTA so I am not sure).

You can not manage or delete recordings using the remote scheduler only send a request to your box to record a program with a high or low priority. That is the extent of your ability to manage your recordings.

-DrEric


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

BTW, does anyone know if remote booking works with programs you receive OTA on your HR20-700? 

I have a feeling that this option doesn't work yet....


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

DeanS said:


> BTW, does anyone know if remote booking works with programs you receive OTA on your HR20-700?
> 
> I have a feeling that this option doesn't work yet....


No it does not.


----------



## pacjag (Apr 10, 2007)

Hmmm, tried it today and was able to schedule a couple of shows, even
got confirmation emails, but neither recorded. I wonder if it takes a day
or two to fully activate?


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

krock918316 said:


> I know this isn't the right thread, but remote booking has never worked for my HR20-100. It doesn't even show up in the list. I even had DirecTV make my HR20 the primary receiver (my R15-100 was primary).
> 
> Strange thing is both my R15-100 and R16-300 show up in the remote booking.


Seemsd an appropriate forum to me. Have you evenr recieved an answer as to why it doesn't sjow up? Personally, I find that unacceptable. I am hoping it "shows up" on my HR21 at some soon point, because I could make good use if it.


----------



## bhaasie (Jan 17, 2008)

When I log in and go to TV Planner I do not get the option to "Record to DVR". I only have the opion of More Information or Send Email Reminder.

I called CSR and was told DVRScheduler not available for HR21 a expected. So I asked if there is an estimated time for the HR21 to work with DVR Scheduler and I get this answer "It will be available within the year" I was like OK thanks.. WTF???


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

4yanx said:


> Seemsd an appropriate forum to me. Have you evenr recieved an answer as to why it doesn't sjow up? Personally, I find that unacceptable. I am hoping it "shows up" on my HR21 at some soon point, because I could make good use if it.


I don't find it unacceptable, as it is a beta. I had the same issue with DOD when it was being rolled out to the HR-20's. I went several weeks without anything, but eventually, it started working.

Just wanted to post again to make sure the developers know the issue is still out there.

Kevin


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd agree with Kevin - it's a gift! If we get it we get it. I signed up for D* service not even knowing that this was coming so I'm happy with the prospect that it's in the pipeline.


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

krock918316 said:


> I don't find it unacceptable, as it is a beta. I had the same issue with DOD when it was being rolled out to the HR-20's. I went several weeks without anything, but eventually, it started working.
> 
> Just wanted to post again to make sure the developers know the issue is still out there.
> 
> Kevin


Whatever. Your call. I am holding out for awhile because the site still say that it is availalbe only to HR20 owners. But, if I had an HR20, I'd be expecting it. I disagree with the "gift" idea. When I upgraded from an H20 to an H21 (and paid extra for the privldge) this was a feature I saw on the website, and that I was expecting to get, as paid for.

As for right now, it makes no sense to me that it appears on some people's website account who have HR21's and not others.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

4yanx said:


> Whatever. Your call. I am holding out for awhile because the site still say that it is availalbe only to HR20 owners. But, if I had an HR20, I'd be expecting it. I disagree with the "gift" idea. When I upgraded from an H20 to an H21 (and paid extra for the privldge) this was a feature I saw on the website, and that I was expecting to get, as paid for.
> 
> As for right now, it makes no sense to me that it appears on some people's website account who have HR21's and not others.


I'm not sure what the H20 or H21 has to do with this


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

4yanx said:


> Whatever. Your call. I am holding out for awhile because the site still say that it is availalbe only to HR20 owners. But, if I had an HR20, I'd be expecting it. I disagree with the "gift" idea. When I upgraded from an H20 to an H21 (and paid extra for the privldge) this was a feature I saw on the website, and that I was expecting to get, as paid for.
> 
> As for right now, it makes no sense to me that it appears on some people's website account who have HR21's and not others.


I think it makes sense if they're doing a gradual rollout to certain groups of customers at a time, so as not to overload their system.


----------



## kissfan (Jan 11, 2008)

krock918316 said:


> I'm not sure what the H20 or H21 has to do with this


Well, it seems that we '21' owners are the red-headed step-children of D*. We get everything last


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

kissfan said:


> Well, it seems that we '21' owners are the red-headed step-children of D*. We get everything last


Kinda like us members of the "HundredNation" felt. Always got everything last (sometimes months after the HR20-700 got it). As more of the HR20-100's got out there, we now get things at the same time. Your time will come as well!

Kevin


----------



## RLJ (Jan 30, 2008)

Just tried mine and it works as stated.

Now for DOD, I'd be real happy then.


HR21-700


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

Got mine activated also, now my HR20-700 & HR21-700 are both enabled. Thanks D*, and to this site for great info.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

DeanS said:


> Wow....I was waiting for this feature to arrive. I have been able to set up two recordings using the D* website and one recording from my Sprint cellphone. When I get home this evening, I'll see if they are set to record at the scheduled times.
> 
> My experience with D* is it ALWAYS takes some time to work out bugs with new products and services but that they eventually get it right, so I'm not expecting or demanding that this service work correctly right from the get-go.
> 
> That being said, however, it's just mind-blowing that this capability even exists. My co-worker watched over my shoulder as I booked a program to record on my home DVR from my cell phone. He was amazed.....


Don't usually frame a quote from myself...but just got home here in L.A. and ALL of the programs I booked remotely were in the "To Do"list on the HR20, including the program I booked remotely using my Sprint cell phone. I then checked my email and there was a "Record Confirmation" for each program I requested to be recorded, plus a separate email "Reminder" stating when the program would be aired and on what channel...

Way to go DirecTV!!!


----------



## SeeD (Sep 30, 2007)

I am sure we will get more specific details on how this system works in the next day or so.....

However, it would be nice to know the lead time you need in order to schedule a remote recording. For example... How long does it take from the time you Schedule it to the time that it gets locked in the system and recording can begin? 5 min? 10 min? 1 hour?

This is cool stuff! 


Also - no one got a software update last night, so was this feature lying dormant in our receivers until a specific date?


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

I set up the remote bookings (two on the web and one on the cell phone) at about 1:00 PM, PST. When I got home (around 6:30 PM) all of the programs were listed in the "To Do" list. The Record Request emails and program reminder emails were in my inbox waiting for me when I got home to check my email.....


----------



## bryant (Apr 3, 2004)

I went back down to the national release tonight from the latest CE and now remote booking doesn't appear to work. Is everybody who it works for have the CE or does it work with 0x193 also?


----------



## spinachg (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello-

I have tried to get the remote scheduling to work with my HR-21 700 but I have had no luck. The option to record on the directv website is available, and I get an email confirmation confirming my request to record a program, but nothing ever happens. I have tried both unplugging the unit and hitting the red reset button, and no luck. I only have one Directv DVR (the rest are old tivos) on my account so sending it to the wrong dvr is not an issue.

I noticed the access card option in the menu of my dvr is grayed out, could this be the issue?


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Not on my HR21-200 yet but just got it installed yesterday.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

It may take awhile before all of the "bugs" of this new feature are worked out. I may have just been "lucky" with my success. I should add that you do not need to have your DVR networked to receive Record Confirmations or Program Reminder emails from D* after you have set up a remote booking. At least that has been my experience.....


----------



## scottru (Dec 21, 2007)

FWIW, I had trouble with login on Firefox today - even though I seemed logged in when I went to My Account, I didn't show up on the top login bar and the login link didn't work, so it looked like Remote Scheduling wasn't working: when I switched to IE (or tried on mobile), the options were there. So if you aren't seeing it, this might be a DTV/Firefox issue.

Also, does anybody have a sense of how long it takes for selected programs to show up on the DVR? I set one a few minutes ago and it hasn't arrived on the device yet.


----------



## GeoffL (Jan 21, 2008)

Working great for me. Both HR21-700s listed and was able to schedule a program and it record fine.

Yet another way for me to record stuff that I will never get around to watching


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

As someone who does not yet had a HR-2X, but does have a HR10-250 and an R10, I don't see them listed under TV listings, even after I log on. Any idea how/when HR-10s will be enabled?



hersheytx said:


> I am getting my HD TIVO to show up. But it does not show the Directv DVR.
> Plus I can not find any way to show selections. I clicked on a show to record. It popped up a box to pick my HD TIVO and that was it.
> 
> I guess I will find out tonight if it worked.


----------



## Fly Navy (Oct 31, 2007)

I've tried two remote bookings on DirecTV.com and I got email confirmations but they didn't show up in the to-do list nor did they record. Hmmmm


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Fly Navy said:


> I've tried two remote bookings on DirecTV.com and I got email confirmations but they didn't show up in the to-do list nor did they record. Hmmmm


Same here, on an HR-21 with the NR (0x193).

The HR-21 doesn't need to ne networked for this to function, does it?


----------



## brahamt (Nov 6, 2007)

I got it on my box also, and it worked perfectly. At this point, I can honestly say I like this DVR more than my Tivos. Considering where this thing was when the HR20 first rolled out, I never thought I'd say that.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I scheduled a PPV and it didn't show up. I will try again!!! Also, activated Directv on Demand but so far I can't see that it is ACTIVATED on my HR21.


----------



## TimBal (Feb 1, 2008)

I have a networked HR21-700 on the NR. I scheduled two shows to record yesterday around noon. Neither show recorded, nor did I get an email notification. I will try again today.


----------



## MountainMan10 (Jan 31, 2008)

When I first "downgraded" from Tivo to the HR15 and HR21 I was very disappointed. But they have added the features from that Tivo I missed and now with some of the latest additions I am liking the Directv DVRs more than my old Tivo. This remote booking will be cool when it works. I am going to try it again today at a time where there are no conflicts.


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

SeeD said:


> I am sure we will get more specific details on how this system works in the next day or so.....
> 
> However, it would be nice to know the lead time you need in order to schedule a remote recording. For example... How long does it take from the time you Schedule it to the time that it gets locked in the system and recording can begin? 5 min? 10 min? 1 hour?
> 
> ...


I tested this last night. I scheduled recordings on a HR21-700 from the website while watching the To Do List. My list updated within 30 seconds of pressing the submit button on the web - Very Cool!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Works here for all my receivers now (HR21-700, HR20-700 and both R15-500's). Thanks to the folks at Directv for getting the HR21 into the act. :up:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

The folks that are getting this to work - is your software the NR or CE release?


----------



## GAM (Jun 3, 2007)

My HR21-700 is on a CE.


----------



## azjerry (Jan 13, 2008)

Fly Navy said:


> I've tried two remote bookings on DirecTV.com and I got email confirmations but they didn't show up in the to-do list nor did they record. Hmmmm


Same thing happened with my R21-700 w/193 software. I can't say if it specifically showed in the to Do list as it was scheduled to record before I got home but there was no recording when I got home.

I then swapped in the replacement HR21-200 I got and activated it. Now I don't have the record option through the website anymore.


----------



## Cheesehead Dave (Feb 4, 2008)

I had a brand-new install of an HR21-700 last night. Remote scheduling worked out-of-the-box. (Well, at least with whatever firmware the installer downloaded after he hooked it up.)


----------



## 1995hoo (May 14, 2004)

I tested it yesterday on both HR21-700s. Got e-mail confirmations, but the service didn't work on either one (which is why I picked one program I knew I wouldn't mind missing and the Capitals game that I was going to watch live anyway). As to the first, I sent the request at 15.05 for a game that was to air on Setanta Sports at 15.15, so perhaps it was too short notice. As to the other, the Caps game, I sent the request at 14.55 for a game that was to air at 19.00.

I'll try it again today.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

1995hoo said:


> I tested it yesterday on both HR21-700s. Got e-mail confirmations, but the service didn't work on either one (which is why I picked one program I knew I wouldn't mind missing and the Capitals game that I was going to watch live anyway). As to the first, I sent the request at 15.05 for a game that was to air on Setanta Sports at 15.15, so perhaps it was too short notice. As to the other, the Caps game, I sent the request at 14.55 for a game that was to air at 19.00.
> 
> I'll try it again today.


Not sure what the problem is that caused it to not work for you but it was not because you did it too late. I have actually used it for something that has already started and it work for me.


----------



## 1995hoo (May 14, 2004)

BMoreRavens said:


> Not sure what the problem is that caused it to not work for you but it was not because you did it too late. I have actually used it for something that has already started and it work for me.


Yeh, I see the FAQ says you can do that. I set it to try again tonight with a movie I've already seen (so I won't care if I miss it). I do notice that on DirecTV.com this service is labelled as "BETA."


----------



## mdelro (Feb 5, 2008)

I just found that my 2 HR21-700s are both showing up in the scheduler and it seems fine when I schedule a recording. But, I am home, and it's not recording. I've looked in the TO DO, HISTORY, and have rebooted, but no luck. What should I do now?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

mdelro said:


> I just found that my 2 HR21-700s are both showing up in the scheduler and it seems fine when I schedule a recording. But, I am home, and it's not recording. I've looked in the TO DO, HISTORY, and have rebooted, but no luck. What should I do now?


Wait.


----------



## Webini (Feb 4, 2007)

erosroadie said:


> As someone who does not yet had a HR-2X, but does have a HR10-250 and an R10, I don't see them listed under TV listings, even after I log on. Any idea how/when HR-10s will be enabled?


I'm 99.99% sure that the HR10-250 will never be enabled. Earl?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

mdelro said:


> I just found that my 2 HR21-700s are both showing up in the scheduler and it seems fine when I schedule a recording. But, I am home, and it's not recording. I've looked in the TO DO, HISTORY, and have rebooted, but no luck. What should I do now?


I'm in the same boat, they will get it fixed eventually I hope.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Webini said:


> I'm 99.99% sure that the HR10-250 will never be enabled. Earl?


DirecTV already announced, last fall, that remote scheduling for the HR10 (and other S2 DTiVos) would come in "early 2008". As far as I know, there is not going to be a CE for this - it will just show up. When, I have no idea.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> The folks that are getting this to work - is your software the NR or CE release?


It worked great for me. I am using the latest national release. I had been out of town for several weeks so did not get a chance to do a recent CE.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

Webini said:


> I'm 99.99% sure that the HR10-250 will never be enabled. Earl?


I thought I received a postcard last year from D* claiming that the DTiVos would be given enhanced functionality in early 2008. I was surprised to read this, as I thought D* was trying to phase these out in favor of their own home brand. I'm hanging on to MPEG-2 as long as I can!


----------



## ceored (Jan 20, 2008)

From what I have gathered no HR21-200 are enabled (me included), but the HR21-700's seem to be.

Anyone with a HR21-200 get remote booking to work on directv.com?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ceored said:


> From what I have gathered no HR21-200 are enabled (me included), but the HR21-700's seem to be.
> 
> Anyone with a HR21-200 get remote booking to work on directv.com?


Mine started working yesterday but my account has been activated for a while because of my HR20's.


----------



## ceored (Jan 20, 2008)

BMoreRavens said:


> Mine started working yesterday but my account has been activated for a while because of my HR20's.


I have been thinking about that and my guess is that D* hasn't yet rolled HR21-200 only owners into thier activated database. The HW and SW should be nearly identical.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Reset the HR21-700 and scheduled a currently running show and future show again today. Received confirmation email for both recordings but failed to record again.


----------



## Tahoe41 (Jan 5, 2008)

techm8n said:


> Reset the HR21-700 and scheduled a currently running show and future show again today. Received confirmation email for both recordings but failed to record again.


They must have to turn something on still for many of us, I have a HR21-700, and I get the same thing...email confirmation, but six hours later, still no recordings showing up that were scheduled online.

Just be patient I guess


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

This "PUPPY" is still in the "BETA" mode so I am not surprised that it doesn't work at advertised. I am still awaiting the latest software release, "0X01EA" and maybe that is what it needs to be able to function properly, who knows!!!

I guess we just have to be PATIENT as it will GET HERE WHEN IT GETS HERE!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

richierich said:


> This "PUPPY" is still in the "BETA" mode so I am not surprised that it doesn't work at advertised. I am still awaiting the latest software release, "0X01EA" and maybe that is what it needs to be able to function properly, who knows!!!
> 
> I guess we just have to be PATIENT as it will GET HERE WHEN IT GETS HERE!!!


Yeah, the words "patience" and "beta" don't seem to register with some people!

Patience: an ability or willingness to suppress restlessness or annoyance when confronted with *delay*

Beta: A beta version is the first version released outside the organization or community that develops the software, for the purpose of evaluation ... This technique may also allow a developer to *delay *offering full support and/or responsibility for remaining issues


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> Yeah, the words "patience" and "beta" don't seem to register with some people!
> 
> Patience: an ability or willingness to suppress restlessness or annoyance when confronted with *delay*
> 
> Beta: A beta version is the first version released outside the organization or community that develops the software, for the purpose of evaluation ... This technique may also allow a developer to *delay *offering full support and/or responsibility for remaining issues


Well stated.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Patience Grasshopper Patience!!!


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Tahoe41 said:


> They must have to turn something on still for many of us, I have a HR21-700, and I get the same thing...email confirmation, but six hours later, still no recordings showing up that were scheduled online.
> 
> Just be patient I guess


I have a Slingbox Pro connected to my HR21 so I can wait for remote scheduling until the fat lady sings.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I am getting the same thing so a software piece is missing for some of us so I imagine in time they will fix it!!!

I want it as bad as everyone else but it will get here when it gets here!!!

RIGHT EARL???


----------



## BarryManilow (Nov 30, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Even if you log in?
> You have to login (with your password), even if it "remembers" you.


Yeah i can confirm that. I went there, and thought to myself "WTF .. the Record option is not showing up!!!!" ... So, in my knowledge that Earl is always right, I tried logging in again, even though I was already logged in. After that, poof! Now I have the record button. I scheduled some recordings just to test it out, and it worked without a hitch.

Hooray!!!!!

This, combined with my HD locals in Louisville has made this a great day. Now if we can just get the On Demand working on the HR21, then I'll really be in business!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

REALLY!!!!!

I have 0X193 on both of my HR21-700s so go figure!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

richierich said:


> REALLY!!!!!
> 
> I have 0X193 on both of my HR21-700s so go figure!!!


I made a mistake.

The HR21-700s did not receive the 0x1EA update, it was the HR20 series that did.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

my remote scheduler for my HR21 is working and i can also log in on my mobile phone and set it..HOWEVER..does any of the mods know if DTV plans on putting some king of schedule on the mobile phone version at m.directv.com?? the only options i have are search for a program and manual recording. does anyone know if they will put a mini schedule on at some point?

update: the scheduler does NOT work with sprint browsers. I have a V3m and i get an error when i get to the actual search part or manual booking part and it says a "handler" is needed....when i say "get handler" it takes me to a site with mobile phone screen savers....

earl, do you know if they will get that site working with sprint phones or not? right now it will only work with sprint phones that have windows mobile and uses a real internet browser.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

dtrell said:


> update: the scheduler does NOT work with sprint browsers. I have a V3m and i get an error when i get to the actual search part or manual booking part and it says a "handler" is needed....when i say "get handler" it takes me to a site with mobile phone screen savers....


I have a Sanyo Katana phone (Sprint) and had no problem using the built-in web browser to access the D* DVR booking options. At first, it didn't seem to work, but the browser in the phone automatically re-directed me to an interface that works just fine. I searched for a program, highlighted it, and pressed "record." When I got home it was on my "to do" list on my HR20.....


----------



## SeeD (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello,

I scheduled a couple of recordings....got the e-mails......and then nothing..... 

Rebooted....rescheduled.....got the e-mails.....and then nothing.....

So close....yet so far!


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

DeanS said:


> I have a Sanyo Katana phone (Sprint) and had no problem using the built-in web browser to access the D* DVR booking options. At first, it didn't seem to work, but the browser in the phone automatically re-directed me to an interface that works just fine. I searched for a program, highlighted it, and pressed "record." When I got home it was on my "to do" list on my HR20.....


well i guess your katana is better than my razr, because mine says it needs a "handler"...and of course, calling sprint tech support just got me "its directv not us"..nimrods...hopefully DTV will get it working with V3m's


----------



## hsedsie (Jan 3, 2008)

I have both an HR20-700 and an HR21-700. Both are listed in the TV listings but only the HR20 gets the schedule. I get the confirming emails for the HR21 but nothing records or appears on the to do list.


----------



## Analogkid (Dec 17, 2007)

SeeD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I scheduled a couple of recordings....got the e-mails......and then nothing.....
> 
> ...


Same here. Tested several times today.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well after I read this morning I thought I would try it. Scheduled 2 recordings for this evening 1 HD show and 1 non HD sporting event and they both worked. Got emails, showed up in the TO DO, and now are in the LIST. Pretty neat. I am running on 01F4.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I wish when people post about this that they would INCLUDE info about their unit, IS IT AN HR20 OR HR21??? Let us know as it is probably SOFTWARE related which is SOFTWARE dependent upon what unit you have.


----------



## brahamt (Nov 6, 2007)

Good point Richierich. I have NR on my HR20 and the CE on my HR21. Both work fine.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

Does anyone have it working on an HR-21 with the NR (0x193)?


----------



## 1995hoo (May 14, 2004)

I tried again yesterday with one of my HR21-700s. Sent a request at midafternoon that it record My Cousin Vinny on MAXHD at 1.30 Thursday morning (figured that since I had already seen the movie, it was no loss if it failed to record). Checked the To Do List last night during the Capitals game and the movie was not on there. I have to assume that they're rolling out the upgrade piecemeal and that my receivers don't have it yet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I paid for the "Bourne Ultimatum" and when I watched it Lo & Behold it was DD 2.0!!! What a bummer!!! I called Directv but the CSR said I couldn't get a REFUND. They just pass to us what they get. What a CRUMMY ANSWER to a GREAT D* CUSTOMER!!! I asked her to transfer me to CUSTOMER RETENTION!!!

They then gave me a refund after understanding that they were not delivering what they promised which was HD with Surround Sound and DD 2.0 is NOT SURROUND SOUND!!!

I also just talked to Directv's "Directv On Demand" Department and they said that the 0X193 software is the latest & greatest software for the HR21s. I told them about my problem with using DVR SCHEDULING and that I got an EMAIL REPLY but no recordings. He ESCALATED the problem. He also said they were rolling out the software in batches to enable this funtion so maybe I wasn't in an area that had gotten the software to enable this function.


Also, I told them that my "Directv On Demand" didn't work and he checked some things and said I was connected okay so he would ESCALATE that problem as well.

He also said that we will get new software on the HR10-250 between Feb. 5th and Feb. 26th to CORRECT STABILITY PROBLEMS. Not sure what else will be on the national release but I'll keep my fingers crossed.
__________________


----------



## p4594spa (Jul 20, 2006)

Tried 3 days in a row. I get the email that says it is scheduled. It never shows up on my HR21. Not going to waste anymore time on this feature


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dtrell said:


> earl, do you know if they will get that site working with sprint phones or not? right now it will only work with sprint phones that have windows mobile and uses a real internet browser.


I don't know to what extended they are going to update http://m.directv.com to support additonal phones


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

p4594spa said:


> Tried 3 days in a row. I get the email that says it is scheduled. It never shows up on my HR21. Not going to waste anymore time on this feature


What software version are you running on your HR21.

If it is 0x193... it isn't going to work, no matter how many times you try.

As I stated earlier in the thread.... until your systems are updated to the latest software version... it isn't going to work.

As of right now, that software version is NOT rolling out yet.... so unless you are participating in the CE trials... you do not have the supporting software on your HR21.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

richierich said:


> I paid for the "Bourne Ultimatum" and when I watched it Lo & Behold it was DD 2.0!!! What a bummer!!! I called Directv but the CSR said I couldn't get a REFUND. They just pass to us what they get. What a CRUMMY ANSWER to a GREAT D* CUSTOMER!!! I asked her to transfer me to CUSTOMER RETENTION!!!
> 
> They then gave me a refund after understanding that they were not delivering what they promised which was HD with Surround Sound and DD 2.0 is NOT SURROUND SOUND!!!
> 
> ...


As I mentioned to you in my PM's to you...

0x193 is the latest national release.
And it is NOT compatible with Remote Booking... you will have to wait for the next national release.

As for the HR10-250... there is already a discussion thread for that in the TiVo sub-forum.

And as for the DoD issue... why mention that here in this thread?
Wouldn't that be more appropriate in the DoD sub-forum?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Throckmorton said:


> Does anyone have it working on an HR-21 with the NR (0x193)?


No body will..

0x193 is not compatible with Remote Booking...
You will have to wait for the next release, which there is no ETA for yet.


----------



## cosmos503 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just curious... where or how do people find out when the next National Release for the firmware updates are happening. Do you need to be a CE member to get this information?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

EARL works very closely with Directv and can get info that the average person can not get. 

HE IS AN INVALUABLE SOURCE HERE IN THIS WONDERFUL FORUM!!!


----------



## CooperTwo (Jan 7, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No body will..
> 
> 0x193 is not compatible with Remote Booking...
> You will have to wait for the next release, which there is no ETA for yet.


I just want to make sure I understand. I'm not complaining, I just want to clarify... according to this forum's homepage: *DIRECTV - Has started enabling the HR21 DVRs for DVR Online Scheduling.* But while that's technically true, it essentially isn't. Correct?

Thanks, Earl. You're the man.


----------



## rbaron (Jan 4, 2008)

I hate to say this but I am having trouble finding the tv guide. Any care to help?

Thanks.........

Never mind.... I found it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Look at your manual and it will tell you which button it is. It is the one on the left side that says "GUIDE"!


----------



## daveshouse (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm new to DirecTV. How will I know if or when I get the update for the HR21?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Press Menu Button, then toggle to the Help & Settings at the top of the Menu Screen (press select), then hilite Setup (Press Select) and then you will see it on the right side of the screen at the bottom. It will tell you the version and when it was downloaded.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

daveshouse said:


> I'm new to DirecTV. How will I know if or when I get the update for the HR21?


Welcome to DBSTalk

1) Checking this website.
2) If you dim or turn off the circle it will be reset to it brightest setting again after an update.
3) Some times DirecTV will add a info screen if they make a change to the menu. But that is only once in a while that happens.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

As Earl has said, the remote booking feature needs changes on DirecTV's server, not the boxes.


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

sbl said:


> As Earl has said, the remote booking feature needs changes on DirecTV's server, not the boxes.


Um, not so much.



Earl Bonovich said:


> 0x193 is not compatible with Remote Booking...
> You will have to wait for the next release, which there is no ETA for yet.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

mine still is not recording, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It ain't working yet. Directv has got some work left to do!!!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Since Earl's confirmed that this will only work with the latest software release (ie, not what most people on this particular forum have) can someone like the OP change the title to reflect this to prevent more confusion and people asking the same questions over and over (and over) again?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks, Earl!

http://dbstalk.com/announcement.php?f=&a=133


----------



## NO1B4ME (Jan 29, 2008)

Does the DVR have to be powered on for this to work? 

This is amazing that i can be at work scheduling what i want to see.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

NO1B4ME said:


> Does the DVR have to be powered on for this to work?
> 
> This is amazing that i can be at work scheduling what i want to see.


No, when you hit the power button all you are doing is putting the unit stand by. All that does is turn the front panel lights off and the A/V outputs off. Other than that the unit is still fully functional.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, when your unit is in "standby mode" it is still operating so it can record shows previously set up, so it stays on in a standby mode. I turn mine off to get rid of the light.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

DVR always on.


----------



## OmarG (Apr 16, 2004)

Same boat here. 193 release on the HR21 -- I can see the record option on the site, can schedule recordings and get e-mail confirmation, but they don't show up on the To Do list or record.

Still, this is great progress and I'm looking forward to having this feature enabled soon.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please see the announcement on the top of the forum.

Version 0x193 does not contain the other half of the software equation for remote booking.


----------



## rbaron (Jan 4, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please see the announcement on the top of the forum.
> 
> Version 0x193 does not contain the other half of the software equation for remote booking.


Earl....... how do you find out what version of software you have?

Thanks...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rbaron said:


> Earl....... how do you find out what version of software you have?
> 
> Thanks...


Press and hold the info button for 3 seconds. It will bring up the info screen.


----------



## Rob55 (Sep 14, 2006)

Tried this the day before yesterday and it worked fine. I set up a recording of the 5 o'clock news while still at work and it was there when I got home a 6. I don't know what my software version is, but it definitely works.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Mar 16, 2006)

Scheduled a program to record while at work.

My wife called me to ask if I had scheduled a recording.

IT WORKS!!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

cowboys2002 said:


> Scheduled a program to record while at work.
> 
> My wife called me to ask if I had scheduled a recording.
> 
> IT WORKS!!


Yes, it DOES work!!!!

I have scheduled up to four programs over the past several days using the remote booking feature - both on the D*website and on my cell phone. All four programs recorded and played back just as if I had set up the recordings at home.

I'm using an HR20-700 with the latest software update.


----------



## rbaron (Jan 4, 2008)

DeanS said:


> Yes, it DOES work!!!!
> 
> I have scheduled up to four programs over the past several days using the remote booking feature - both on the D*website and on my cell phone. All four programs recorded and played back just as if I had set up the recordings at home.
> 
> I'm using an HR20-700 with the latest software update.


What version of software?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

rbaron said:


> What version of software?


The powers of deductive reasoning would tell me that it's not the NR! muuuaahhhh haaa haaa haaaa!! :lol:


----------



## chuck5395 (Nov 7, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> The powers of deductive reasoning would tell me that it's not the NR! muuuaahhhh haaa haaa haaaa!! :lol:


Not only that, it's not even a HR21, which is what this thread is about.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

chuck5395 said:


> Not only that, it's not even a HR21, which is what this thread is about.


Didn't even read that closely - you are correct sir!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone get it working on the HR21-700??? Mine will send me an email and say it is scheduled but nothing happens on the box!!!

This PUPPY needs some more work!!!


----------



## n17987 (Oct 20, 2006)

i had the HR21-200 installed this past week. No-go for me with the scheduler. i just got off the phone with D* and they said that the latest information they had received yesterday was that for the 21 model, "by the end of February, tivo's later in the year" "VOD maybe in March". She didn't have a response when i told her i was reading of this site about all that it is working for.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Directv CSRs are CLUELESS most of the time unless you are either talking to "Tech Support" or "Customer Retention".


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

richierich said:


> Anyone get it working on the HR21-700??? Mine will send me an email and say it is scheduled but nothing happens on the box!!!


*sigh*



Earl Bonovich said:


> Please see the announcement on the top of the forum.
> 
> Version 0x193 does not contain the other half of the software equation for remote booking.





richierich said:


> This PUPPY needs some more work!!!


Or, perhaps, a newer version of the software that supports it.


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

n17987 said:


> i had the HR21-200 installed this past week. No-go for me with the scheduler. i just got off the phone with D* and they said that the latest information they had received yesterday was that for the 21 model, "by the end of February, tivo's later in the year" "VOD maybe in March". She didn't have a response when i told her i was reading of this site about all that it is working for.


you need to download the CE version of the software. refer to the CE forum.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I just remembered that a Tech Support guy said that it started rolling out in batches on Feb. 5th and would continue until Feb. 26, a 3 week rollout!!!


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, the mobile version of the programmer is vastly superior in its simplicity to the online version. Type in a key word for a title or description and the shows pop up. Click on record and you're done. Did a search for "Departed" and was done in 30 seconds. If there is a search feature in the on-line version, I haven't found it, so you have to sift through all the channles and times in hope of finding what you're looking for. I also remembered a discovery or smithsonean show about the effects of rising temperatures and remembered the title was something about "degrees". Quick search on my iphone and the DVR was programmed in less than a minute. Slick! Hope the on-line version gets some search and filter options. (I know, I know, it just came out. I'm just saying that folks with mobile internet access might find that interface more useful: m.directv.com )


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

kirkus said:


> Wow, the mobile version of the programmer is vastly superior in its simplicity to the online version. Type in a key word for a title or description and the shows pop up. Click on record and you're done. Did a search for "Departed" and was done in 30 seconds. If there is a search feature in the on-line version, I haven't found it, so you have to sift through all the channles and times in hope of finding what you're looking for. I also remembered a discovery or smithsonean show about the effects of rising temperatures and remembered the title was something about "degrees". Quick search on my iphone and the DVR was programmed in less than a minute. Slick! Hope the on-line version gets some search and filter options. (I know, I know, it just came out. I'm just saying that folks with mobile internet access might find that interface more useful: m.directv.com )


Try going here.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mobile/
you can use the mobile version without having mobile. NOT on the HR21s yet.


----------



## jersey73 (Nov 20, 2007)

I tried it again on my H21-700 and still no recording (but I did get the email again.)


----------



## DaveZ1 (Jan 29, 2008)

My HR21-200 Shows in the Drop down screen also for remote scheduling also. Only problem is I go through the proper steps on D**s Web Site, everything appears correct, the message is sent but nothing gets recorded. I've logged into the web site each time so this can not be the issue. Any help will be appreciated. Also this is my first post so if I messed something up on this I apologise in advance.


----------



## DaveZ1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Rookie posting mistake here. I just located Earl's post and it completely answered my questions. I'm sure my HR21-700 (yes had the exact model wrong the first time) has the wrong software version and needs the National Relase update when it comes out.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I think we need to wait until Directv finishes updating their stuff on their end as our software is ready to go just waiting for Directv to finish their stuff for the HR21.


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

joed32 said:


> Try going here.
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mobile/
> you can use the mobile version without having mobile. NOT on the HR21s yet.


THANKS! Great search/find feature for remote programming!


----------



## mitch520 (Jan 20, 2008)

What do you mean by remote scheduling? Thank you


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

mitch520 said:


> What do you mean by remote scheduling? Thank you


Welcome to DBSTalk

You are able to schedule programs to record on your HR2* or R15 via DirecTV's website and there is also a mobile version.


----------



## mitch520 (Jan 20, 2008)

They updated one of my HD DVR's so I can set it to record by going to the date and the other one I have to by 12 hour increments.


----------



## mitch520 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have one silver one and one black one. HD DVR


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mitch, this feature was called "Remote Booking" and is NOW called "DVR SCHEDULING" and it can be used to schedule recordings when you are not at home using a PC or by your cellphone.

Your silver unit is an HR20-xxx and your black unit is a HR21-xxx. You should be able to use the silver box, the HR20-xxx because it is now working according to some people but the black one still needs some software from the Directv side of the equation which should be coming soon.


----------



## Trurida18 (Jan 29, 2008)

Its working on my HR 21-700 as well. I successfully tested it yesterday


----------



## 3dishes (Sep 9, 2003)

My HR21 now works for remote scheduling, as well as my VOD as of today!


----------



## mitch520 (Jan 20, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago my HR20 got an update in the guide, I can program a show by the date. I cannot do that with HR21,anyone know when that will be updated? Thanks.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

I just scheduled 4 test recordings on my 2 HR21-700s and they are recording right now.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, since the software download my DOD and DVR SCHEDULING is working.


----------



## usualsuspect (Aug 19, 2007)

richierich said:


> Well, since the software download my DOD and DVR SCHEDULING is working.


Likewise, working great on the HR21-700


----------



## mitch520 (Jan 20, 2008)

Has anyone tried the VOD ? How did you set it up ? I see that the Powerline option cost over $100. Don't know if it is really worth it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I hooked an ethernet cable to my HR21-700 and went into the Network Option and followed the directions to enable my network.

I then dialed the number to activate it and now it works.

Do a search on DOD and you will find lots of info and a special thread on how to do it. The SEARCH FUNCTION is your FRIEND!!!


----------



## rbaron (Jan 4, 2008)

OK, I can go to D* mobile on my iPhone but after logging in I get a "search box" I guess to search for a program.

But what if it is 5:00pm and I know a show I want to watch is on at 8:00pm but I don't know the exact name of the show..... how can I get a grid listing using the iPhone and connecting to D* mobile?

Thanks


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Can I plug a USB wireless adaptor on my HR21 to connect to my broadband router for VOD?


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Can I plug a USB wireless adaptor on my HR21 to connect to my broadband router for VOD?


Nope... what I recommend is the wireline ethernet adaptors that you can get at Best Buy or Circuit City. Simple easy installation (took about 5 minutes) and immediate connection to the network and internet on my HR21


----------



## 4yanx (Jan 17, 2008)

DoD and Remote Scheduling both working like champions on my HR21-200!


----------



## mitch520 (Jan 20, 2008)

Marty, how much did the powerline connectors cost you? Are there any good programs on the VOD? Thanks.


----------



## nickff (Dec 8, 2007)

How come I can't remote schedule subchannels (FoodHD for example)?


----------



## rbaron (Jan 4, 2008)

MartyS said:


> Nope... what I recommend is the wireline ethernet adaptors that you can get at Best Buy or Circuit City. Simple easy installation (took about 5 minutes) and immediate connection to the network and internet on my HR21


Marty,

Could you please supply in more detail how you have your HD receivers connected to the network?

Also, and I am a little ashamed to say, what is the reason you have your setup connected to the network? What do you do with it? What can you do with it?

Thanks in advance.......


----------



## kymikes (Jan 16, 2008)

OK, this smells like a dumb question but I haven't found a reason for this. I have a fairly recent HR21-700 and have been following the forum with the CE updates, etc. I have been using Remote Scheduling successfully and noticed this morning when I went to the DirecTV website to schedule a recording that my H21 also shows as an optional receiver. I also have an HR10-250(DVR) and a Samsung receiver (not DVR) which don't show (and they shouldn't since they are earlier generations of hardware). I had never seen a non-DVR in the pull down list on the DirecTV website under the "record to receiver" but now the default device is the non-DVR. Did this change on the website happen just recently?? This looks like a new "bug" on the website side. Is there some other reason why you would have a non recording device in the pull-down? It shows the last four digits of the access card so I don't think there is any confusion (or can I record on an H21 and I just missed it  ).


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Can't record on it 

I think that it is a bug.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Call Directv and ask for the department that handles DVR SCHEDULING and tell them about the problem. 

Just an error in coding you into a table.


----------



## batrad (Aug 18, 2003)

both my HR21's are listed. Thanks DirecTV!!


----------



## dog6869 (Oct 27, 2007)

Can I connect my HR21-700 wireless using a Linksys WRT54G


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

dog6869 said:


> Can I connect my HR21-700 wireless using a Linksys WRT54G


Your router is fine for you setup (it is the same I am using) but you need a wireless adapter with a ethernet connection not USB to connect to your HR21. I am using a Linksys WGA54G game adapter.


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I just had a couple of techs come out to my house and said that my wiring was put in the wrong way and that is why I've had so many problems with my boxes I have went through 7 different HR20-700...HR20-100... and now a new HR21-700 and this started to give me problems so anyway they came out rewired my whole house reformatted my hard drive which I lost everything again :-( anyway when they we're done they we're setting up the box and they put NATIVE ON now I've always kept it off but they both said it should be on an installer and a supervisor so just asking everyone who reads this how would you set it up this is a Samsung going into HR21-700 HDMI I also have a Sony and a Panasonic Plasma but I have them both NATIVE OFF. I appreciate any help from all of you.


----------

